# 99 GMC Yukon, Unimount (do the math)



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I know this is the most beaten to death topic on here, I've been around for a while now, I've used the search function so Id appreciate nobody saying that.

As you probably guessed, my front end sags like a grandmother. Everything is stock, this is with the bars at the lower setting. I bought the truck from a dealer, who cranked the front end up wayy high, something like 10 turns, which I thought sounded like too much. At rest the front end was higher than the back. I dropped it down for summer, but now I need to figure out what to do this winter.

Basically my question is, should I carry on cranking the snot out of the front end, or buy a 3 inch lift kit or something, or heavier torsion bars? Or a combo of both? The thing with the heavier torsion bars is I'd rather not have it ride like a ford all summer, and I'm not sure I'm inclined quite enough to try swapping them myself, I've been told its quite a job. This is my daily driver in the summer, but I drive about 30 miles a day to school, and another 10 for work etc, so I'll probably be trading vehicles with my dad constantly and driving his 01 sierra this winter. Consider that it doesnt do any commercial plowing, so It's pretty much going to plow exclusively our property, but its not a bad idea for it to be road going in case my dad goes to the store or something, because the unimount is sort of time consuming to mount and dismount repeatedly.

Really it comes down to what makes the most sense financially. Assume we will plow with this truck for at least another two years, (I dont own the truck and never know what my dad is going to do) would it be more cost efficient to just crank the bars and replace tie rods and front end parts like its funny? Or spend money on something and lift it. Preferably whatever I do should be reverseable in the case of resale.

One last thing I thought I'd point out is it has 245 75 16 tires, which I beleive to be 30.4 inches or something, and I may be coming accross some extremely cheap or free 265s, which I beleive to be 31.6 or something, so I may have bought myself a half an inch there.

I could just be wasting everybodys time by making you read all this and should just crank the bars back up and shut up, but even after all the reading I've done I'm having trouble deciding what route is best for my application. Thanks, and now pics if you've managed to read this far.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say just crank them back up again if you have been happy with how that works for you. If you were going to keep this thing for ever I would say go another route and be done with it,but I think to maintain the ride you want this is the best way to go as you can change it back rather easily for the warmer months and there is nothing to remove if you sell it.

Good Luck!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I would just crank them to a good middle point and leave it since you aren't doing any heavy/commercial plowing with it. How does the truck plow otherwise? I've been considering one. Good luck either way.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Crank the torsion bars and add timbrens.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

affekonig;835338 said:


> I would just crank them to a good middle point and leave it since you aren't doing any heavy/commercial plowing with it. How does the truck plow otherwise? I've been considering one. Good luck either way.


Thanks for your input. Otherwise, the truck plows good, but really, I dont get to do any pavement plowing like most of us do, its all offroad, either pushing snow across frozen fields when plowing out gates, up hills plowing pathways to walk horses, etc. It plows our parking lot which is hard pack dirt, usually a sheet of ice, but thats about the only flat surface really. My tires are balder than a babys butt, and I didnt really have that much weight in the back last year, so considering, it did well. The turning radius is just hilarious compared to an f250 or something like that, its so short, in that respect its awesome. If you're going to strictly plow with one of these, Id buy the 2 door version, I beleive the wheelbase is even shorter than a reg cab short box, which I beleive the 4 door is equivelent to. I have the SLT too, so its no work truck inside by any means, so its quite nice to plow in. One thing I would mention though, if your going to buy one, Id probably buy the one that has a trunk door instead of barn doors, because the defroster cant keep up to how much snow builds up on it, and I think the windshield wiper would be a better choice. I'd be a liar if I said I haven't got stuck, but usually its because of operator error, or excessive ice on a hill. Go with an 8 foot though, 7'6 sucks.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Well from what I see from your picture is the "incorrect" looking mount
that has your plow sitting to low right from the start.
I know that it isn't going to change the over all height of the truck once the plow is hung
but it sure is going to effect the ground clearance of the mount and position of the a-frame.
 John...


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I honestly think the mount leans a little far forward now that you mention it, I'll have to have a look at that, but I really dont think its going to solve too much of the problem. Thanks.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well now this may be a complete waste of thought because I just got word we might be trading our old crappy camp trailer for my cousins 1998 ext cab short box 4x4 f150, which we would just use as a designated farm truck, as opposed to having the plow on my daily driver. I'll probably end up selling this yukon at some point soon and just driving something cheaper. It is a sweet truck though, but I would feel less bad beating up a ford. Not dead sure yet, so now I'm even more lost than before.


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Interesting post....I've done a bunch of searches because I have the same application....1998 Tahoe 4dr 4x4. Just purchased used 7.5ft Wester Proplow Unimount.

<Meaningless detail>I've owned the truck since new and it has recently become a work truck in the past 2 years as my '02 burb is my daily driver. Just built a house with a 500ft gravel drive that I need to plow.<End Meaningless detail>

I've had two mechanic buddies tell me to just turn up the torsion bars. In reading from the site here, it seems like its well worth while to add timbrens....seems like I'd get better load capability, more even tire wear, less wear to the front suspension, less worry about tearing up CV joints, etc.

The truck will be mainly for plowing, but occasionally when my wife needs to use the 'burb for carting kids and friends, I'll drive the Tahoe and know I won't take the time to remove the plow for a short trip to town or something.


----------

